

Ask HN: B2B or B2C - Which way to go? - tmbsundar

I am experienced in developing and implementing enterprise packages (like ERP, CRM). I want to start a start-up in this domain, selling to small companies. I want to experiment something part time first before I quit my job and do start on my own.<p>I can take a) the B2B route - Do I need to pick up sales skills in my current job and develop contacts in my local market before I jump full time. I plan to enter an existing market/product. The challenge will be my lack of sales experience?<p>b) the B2C route - I might not have to do any institutional selling and concentrate on my product better. Here, the product/market fit is untested. Not sure which path to take. Experiences/ advice needed.
======
andrewhodel
From my experience, for B2C to work you need social influence or lots of cash
to promote your product. Critical mass is a must and don't expect revenue
until you reach it. Being good at raising funds is also extremely important in
B2C.

B2B on the other hand, can start turning revenue with your first customer.
Also, the benefit of not necessarily needing that critical mass is very
helpful. You can sell your product to your first customer, with B2C good luck
even giving it away unless the hype machines are talking about it.

